# Revamping coffee at my bar, looking for advice :)



## simon13 (Jan 5, 2015)

Hi all, first post.

I run the bar at the Dornoch Castle in Scotland. We are SLTN whisky bar of the year, whiskybase No1 rated whisky hotel in the world. and CAMRA regional pub of the year for the past 4 years.

Durning the day we are pretty busy for coffee and tea and we probably do the best in the region (not a lot of competition). I'm looking to improve things a bit, so.

*i'm looming to change my cappuccino cups to the standard italian national espresso institutes standard sizes. Where would be a good place to buy glass ones of the correct size, at a fair price?

A couple of my breakfast girls struggle to do coffees properly (but otherwise do a good job) usual stuff, not able to froth milk properly, not achieving micro foam, overheating milk, under compressing ground coffee. I use temp tags, two different types. Any aids that would reduce their ability to stray from the path. Training is a struggle with these two as they are older and have had multiple sessions with me but the always revert to habit, but i'll be having a big retraining session soon.

I only drink espresso but some of my regulars are requesting fancier teas (we use twinnings for herbal and specialist) such as tea pigs. Would I be better off running loose leaf tea for peppermint, green and maybe earl grey (most popular) will this work out cheaper to run and what are good solutions for running this?

Thanks for the time, guys. We close for a week for refurbs from tommorow so i'll have time to go googling and forum searching soon too.


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi, you have a dream job, you krow that I hope









Experienced people here will probably want to learn

- do you use freshly roasted beans or not

- where do you get your beans

- which espresso machine and grinder do you use

- tamper?

- any type of filtration on water system?

- other than espresso do you serve brewed coffee


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Firochromis said:


> Hi, you have a dream job, you krow that I hope
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to a lot of these questions.

I think, in your role, it's probably best to pick up any bad habits as and when you see them; if you do it frequently, they may not appreciate it but their desire to stop you telling them will hopefully change their bad habits!?

I know that despite slightly higher capital investment, loose leaf tea tends to work out cheaper - although you'll have to use prices from whichever supplier you would use.

I'm sure people will have much better things to say than me, and when you answer the above questions they'll be able to help even more!

All the best in your endeavours!


----------



## simon13 (Jan 5, 2015)

At work, so sorry for the late reply.

Thanks guys. Tried to post a pic of my setup but the forum doesn't allow it through tapatalk. My setups quite cheap but I get good reaults from it. Francino 2 group head and a Mahlkonig Vario grinder.

Grind to order. Beans are mt Etna esspresso beans from Brodies. I used a local (by highland standards) roaster and had him date the bags with the roast date and would organise a roast for me every two weeks for a while but had to stop as he pissed off the boss. Good at his craft. Rubbish at people and business.

Standard tamper. Had the same one for 8 years.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Simon, you've come to the right place! Welcome. There are several people here (not me) who will be able to steer you in the direction of righteousness. Your coffee and tea can match the attention you pay to the rest of the operation. With a bit of luck you will start a trend and improve restaurant coffee in the whole of the UK!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Overheating milk, under compressing ground coffee. I use temp tags, .

If your staff cannot master heating the milk using temp tags is there any hope for them, would a thermometer improve this.

Under compressing the grounds could be remedied by an Espro calibrated tamper.

Ian


----------



## simon13 (Jan 5, 2015)

Ian, problem is, she is great at breakfast and lunch, really good with customers, responsible, reliable and has worked for us for years, problem is between us opening to the public at 10am and me getting in at 12. I have used thermometers in the past and they always get lost eventually which is why I like the temp tags. Also, Does anyone make a feother jug which is graduated in mililitres as overuse of milk is also an issue. I have marked the correct milk measurements on the side in permanent marker (needs regularly renewed) and mostly make cappuccinos with no waste.


----------



## Barry Cook (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Simon

Glad to hear you're looking to improve your offerings! As a coffee shop owner I will give you a couple of suggestions.

Firstly, the coffee. Am I right in reading that your roaster doesn't like to roast fresh for you? If so, kick them into touch and find yourself a roaster who will, and who will also more than likely look after your training for you. There are tons of small roasters out there who will be more than happy to have your business - some are sponsors of this site, so it'd be better to leave it to you to have a chat to them and make your own mind up. Please don't let the age of your staff dictate whether they can or can't do the job - as has already been said, keep pulling them up whenever you see them balls up the milk and they'll get so fed up of being told off that they'll realise the only way to get an easy life is to do it properly.

Secondly, tea. Teapots are beautiful teas and a big step up from Twinings (who really aren't much better than supermarket bagged teas). We used to use them but after moving to a new town decided to go full hog with loose leaf to suit the area we're in. Obviously loose leaf isn't for everyone, so Teapigs are a worthwhile compromise - call them direct and you may be surprised at how helpful and friendly they are.

Hope this helps and let us all know what you do!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I am surprised you are using a Malkonig Vario for commercial use, what is your estimated volume in terms of shots pulled per day?

Its great that you are trying to improve you coffee, I always remember when i get a good coffee. Unfortunately it only takes one coffee from the waitress or barista who doesnt care enough to put in the effort to make me assume all is lost.


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Which Mahlkonig Vario are you using, the domestic one or the K30?

Luke


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

lukej said:


> Which Mahlkonig Vario are you using, the domestic one or the K30?
> 
> Luke


I did not know this was in the Vario family, this would make infinitely more sense!


----------



## simon13 (Jan 5, 2015)

The Vario is pretty good and I wasn't allowed much £ to replace the grinder. And I hate stepped grinders. We are not high volume or high pressure on the coffee. On a busy day we might do 60-70 coffees. I'll check out the cost of tea pigs and check all the recommendations tonmorow as i'm pooped now... Took the kitchen apart for new flooring and the bar for sanding and revarnishing. I'll have time to kill between coats of varnish tommorow.


----------



## simon13 (Jan 5, 2015)

Thanks to all for the advice. We had mental storms and pretty much lost some roof. Luckily we were closed for refurb for a week but as a result i'm on a non essential spending shutdown until the start of February.

I do have my old 2 group head machine with integrated grinder at my house. It is fully functional but needs sone new seals and rebuild or replacement of a 3 way valve. Grinder could do with new blades on the grinder. Could sell it cheap to pay for some new bits.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

There are a few Catering Eqpt Service companies in the Inverness area who would be able to service your equipment. Google is your friend......

There are better quality coffee suppliers than Brodies in Scotland - pm me.......


----------



## Condyk (Jan 9, 2011)

The first question to ask as a business is whether you want to improve for your own benefit, i.e. it's all about you, or do you project sufficient increase in turnover and profitability through making the necessary changes because that's where the demand could be from customers? At the end of the day, the drive for perfection (or even being lots better) has to be paid for.

As a supporter to a business and as a reliable, quality roaster I can't advocate enough times for Limini Coffee. They roast and deliver within a couple days on demand and their prices pretty much unbeatable. They also do a superb barista intro course, very engaging and practical and real world, and a fabulous how to run a coffee shop 2 day course.

I used to sell 32 different leaf teas but most shops can get away with 5-7. Even then, tea pigs bags are easier to dose correctly and you have way less hassle cleaning pots. How you decide on tea approach depends on many factors and bags or leaf is only one and probably the least important in terms of cost per cup.


----------

